# What Heartwarming And/Or Tearjerking Animated Film/s Have You Watched?



## Verok (Mar 24, 2014)

Post the trailer/scene of the animated film/s that made you cry (_be __attacked by lemon-cutting ninjas_) and/or warmed your heart.

Here is my list:



*Fox and the Hound*
*You are Umasou*


----------



## Bloodhowl (Mar 25, 2014)

Verok said:


> Post the trailer/scene of the animated film/s that made you cry (_be __attacked by lemon-cutting ninjas_) and/or warmed your heart.
> 
> Here is my list:
> 
> ...



Grave of the fireflies


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 25, 2014)

Verok said:


> Post the trailer/scene of the animated film/s that made you cry (_be __attacked by lemon-cutting ninjas_) and/or warmed your heart.
> 
> Here is my list:
> 
> ...


Don't you mean onion-cutting ninjas? I've never cried cutting lemons.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 25, 2014)

The following are notable but only for one or two scenes in particular, not as a whole.

Lilo & Stitch
Finding Nemo
Return of the King
Deathly Hallows part 2


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 25, 2014)

*Summer Wars* 
*Grave of the Fireflies*


----------



## Graceful_K9 (Apr 8, 2014)

I just saw an anime movie called Wolf Children. Its really good and tearjerking.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 9, 2014)

Does "Up" count?


----------



## Hewge (Apr 9, 2014)

None! I'm dead inside.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 9, 2014)

The only animated movie that really got to me was the anime film Spirited Away.
Anger, pity, glee, sorrow, elation... you name it, I felt it.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 9, 2014)

I am not afraid to admit that I am a little girl when it comes to the moving pictures.


----------

